# Where to buy a JM reel



## bojotillo (Jun 24, 2008)

Where can you purchase a Jigging Master Reel in the USA?


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

Joe at Terminator Tackle sells them. Also on Ebay from a guy in CA


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

JIGNPOP is the only authorized distributor of JM PRoducts including JM reels in the US. 
Termintor Tackle is an authorized to sell JM Reels in the US by JIGNPOP and ebay guy doesn't have authorization to sell customers in the US.
If you buy any reel frm unauthorized dealers in the US, you don't get any afer service from JIGNPOP.


----------

